# Another Noob Takes a Run At Me



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Tim (14holestogie) kicked the snot out of the porch with a bomb anyone could be proud of! (That mail box was a JOKE I tell ya!)

In a side PM I had with Tim he said that this was his first solo run. Well as you will see he couldn't have done a better job!

I had that NUB this morning as I have wanted to give those a go. I have to say I'm with you, I missed the sweet spot as well. 

Next golf outing the Perdomo dies. I will let you know my thoughts on that one after the round.

Tim, thanks again for the cigars and I'm honored that you picked me for your first solo bombing run.

Al

Just check out this hit!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

That noob has potential. Want to see him hit Vin and to check on the full status of Volt's cooler. :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I think it's cute the way the noobs cuddle up to Al


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I love to see Al get bombed, great job:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

taltos said:


> that Noob Has Potential. Want To See Him Hit Vin And To Check On The Full Status Of Volt's Cooler. :ss


Two Awesome Ideas!!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

One Great Hit !!! Love it when Al gets tossed around like a ragdoll!


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

:r:r:r:r


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

The noobs are out of control:chk:gn:chk:gn:gn

Great hit Tim...:tu:ss


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

In the famous words of Al......


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice hit! Great job :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Sailkat said:


> In the famous words of Al......


That's about enough out of you!


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> That's about enough out of you!


http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=angel/pray.gif Me?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

WOWZA!! Great bomb Tim! :gn :gn 

Awesome pics ahc4353 :tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Sailkat said:


> In the famous words of Al......


:tpd: :tpd: :tpd: :tpd: :tpd: :tpd:


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I think it's cute the way the noobs cuddle up to Al


:tpd::tpd:

If all n00bs are smurfs then Al is







.

Nice hit.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> :tpd::tpd:
> 
> If all n00bs are smurfs then Al is
> 
> ...


*That's exactly how I picture Al!! Except the cap is tilted jauntily to one side on his head. An AlBOMB is always an excellent bomb! Great hit!*


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Two Awesome Ideas!!


 Don't think the thought hasn't crossed my mind. Both are on my short list for future runs. Enjoy, Al. :chk


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

:ss


Sailkat said:


> In the famous words of Al......


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Sailkat said:


> In the famous words of Al......


Ya know.....this is one of the best replies ever KAT!!! Props!
:tpd: :tpd: :tpd:

:tu :r


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

:r:r:r:r:r

Al gets smoked! And Vin and Volt are next!? :tu Why can't all noobs be like him?


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> :r:r:r:r:r
> 
> Al gets smoked! And Vin and Volt are next!? :tu Why can't all noobs be like him?


One of me is sometimes more than enough...ask the little woman.

If anyone would, you know, like to anonymously pm me with the locales of the massive one and the electrified one, we'll see if we can't muster up a package or two. :chk


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I love it when the new gorillas take time out of their busy schedules to show Al some lovin.

Makes me get all mushy inside 

In fact I feel so good I might just bomb Al again when I get home.


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

Nothing is as fulfilling as seeing Al get smacked.

Poor old man.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

14holestogie said:


> One of me is sometimes more than enough...ask the little woman.
> 
> If anyone would, you know, like to anonymously pm me with the locales of the massive one and the electrified one, we'll see if we can't muster up a package or two. :chk


Oh!! Oh!!!

I just happen to have both!! :tu

Just tryin to help a brother out.

We will see who has the last laugh!










Way to go Tim!!!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> :r:r:r:r:r
> 
> Al gets smoked! *And Vin and Volt are next*!? :tu Why can't all noobs be like him?


Where in the world did this come from? Obviously you need a good shot of Tobasco to clear the mind.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> *I love it when the new gorillas take time out of their busy schedules to show Al some lovin.
> 
> Makes me get all mushy inside
> 
> In fact I feel so good I might just bomb Al again when I get home.*




Now thats some funny $hit, I don't care who you are!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Tim!

Check your PM's addys sent.

No thanks required it was my pleasure trust me!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

massphatness said:


> I think it's cute the way the noobs cuddle up to Al


:r:r:r


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Hey Tim!
> 
> Check your PM's addys sent.
> 
> No thanks required it was my pleasure trust me!!


I've got them. Thanks, Al. I'll wait a week or so to not steal the Newbie Brigade thunder, but then all bets are off. The skies will once again be darkening on the eastern seaboard.:gn


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

14holestogie said:


> I've got them. Thanks, Al. I'll wait a week or so to not steal the Newbie Brigade thunder, but then all bets are off. The skies will once again be darkening on the eastern seaboard.:gn


Al's good at giving out addy's, aren't you Al? :chk:chk


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> I love it when the new gorillas take time out of their busy schedules to show Al some lovin.
> 
> Makes me get all mushy inside
> 
> In fact I feel so good I might just bomb Al again when I get home.


You were gonna take a break after this last run remember?

Go lick your fur and take it easy.


----------

